

Three French Entrepreneurs just funded 101 startups (25000€ each) - cooc
http://101projets.fr
2000 ideas were submitted, 290 pitchers. 101 teams got funded today with 25000€ each...&lt;p&gt;The Trio is composed of french most known serial-entrepreneurs :
- Xaviel Niel, founder and CEO of Free.fr, second ISP in France.
- Marc Simoncini is the founder of Meetic, main french online dating service.
- Jacques-Antoine Granjon, founder of vente-privee.com, French ecommerce company that pioneered the model of online flash sales
======
cooc
2000 ideas were submitted, 290 pitches. 101 teams got funded today with 25000€
each.

The Trio is composed of french most known serial-entrepreneurs :

\- Xaviel Niel, founder and CEO of Free.fr, second ISP in France.

\- Marc Simoncini is the founder of Meetic, main french online dating service.

\- Jacques-Antoine Granjon, founder of vente-privee.com, French ecommerce
company that pioneered the model of online flash sales

